# Blood Group Concern: Rhesus-Negative (RhD-negative)



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone else has the same blood group as me; Rhesus-Negative (RhD-negative)?

I've heard some horror stories about how my blood group can produce antibodies against my potential babies blood group which could cause problems during pregnancy or at birth. 

I'm not pregnant but have just gone through my first IVF long Protocol and am going to have the ET tomorrow (excited but nervous!). I'm now getting myself in a tiz thinking that after all this my blood group might ruin everything!! 

I did fall pregnant in 2008, but miscarried at 13 wks and after the op - can't remember what they call it - they gave me an injection which was related to my specific blood group - anti-D injections.

Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with this type of blood group - did it impact you being able to hold onto a pregnancy? I know I'm not at that stage but my mind works overtime and at the moment its in full swing! 

Any help or advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks
xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Kazza 

The first pregnancy is rarely affected and if you have got your Anti D injection you wont need any more.  

Im the same blood as yourself.  

LX xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi 


I am also RH negative. It really doesn't cause any problems as they will always give you Anti D injections which stop you producing the antibodies. It is probably worth you finding out what blood group your partner is because it they are also RH negative there isn't a problem at all and you won't need Anti D at all.


I have had to have the anti D injection loads of times but that's because I have been bleeding throughout this pregnancy.


Good luck with your upcoming treatment. 


x


----------



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi to you both, 

Thank you so much for your response - you have really put my mind at ease. This website is great for doing that, if i hadn't found this website i would have worried myself silly for days over this!

I will find out what my DH blood group is and then take it from there. 

B3ar - sending you loads of baby dust for your current pregnancy         - keep us posted on how you get on..

Karen
x


----------

